# Verzerrung bei hoher auflösung...



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2002)

```
</head>
<frameset rows="150,*" border="0" frameborder="0">

	<frameset cols="*,1000,*" border="0" frameborder="0">
		<frame src="rand.html">
		<frame src="top.html" scrolling="no">
		<frame src="rand.html">
	</frameset>

	<frameset cols="*,200,600,200,*" border="0" frameborder="0">
		<frame src="rand.html">
		<frame src="navi.html" scrolling="no">
		<frame src="main.html" name="main">
		<frame src="war_overview.html" scrolling="no">
		<frame src="rand.html">
	</frameset>

</frameset>
```

Also ich habe das frameset extra so angelegt, damit die abstände der objekte in den frames sich net ändern und auf 1024x768 sieht das auch ok aus, aber bei auslösungen darüber verzerrt das bei nem kumpel aber bei mir net ??? wat soll das ?


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2002)

hat sich erledigt, warn framesetbug im IE 6.0

damit is die sache für mich gegessen.....pff....ie 6.0...nee nee


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

*IE 6.0*

Nach einer neusten Umfrage (URL hab ich leider net 
zur Hand, aber wenn es interessiert einfach googln),
nutzen 80 % aller I-Net User den IE!!!

Und 80 % können sich wohl schlecht täuschen ...

Bist Du der Ansicht, dass NS besser is?
Dann Programmier mal für NS eine Site .. viel Spaß!


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2002)

nee ich mach schon für IE und ich hab auch kein problem mit dem internet explorer(mag ich erheblich lieber als ns). aber wenn nen kumpel zu mir kommt und mir nen screenshot schickt, auf dem die seite total krank ist und das liegt nur daran, weil der IE 6.0 nen frameset bug hat, dann FLIPPE ICH AUS


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

die lösung is einfach ;-) 
einfach keine Frames nutzen sondern mit Tables arbeiten.

Ich hab bei meiner jetzigen Site auch noch Frames,
nur stell bei Version 2 alle auf Tabellen um - ohne Frames.
So wird auch der Source-Code klau "etwas" eingedämmt!


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2002)

jode sobald ich auf nen webspace mit php umgezogen bin mach ich das auch so, kann dann halt einiges mehr, aber imho halt noch frames


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

*PHP Handbuch*

BTW ...

Weißt Du zufällig ein gutes "Handbuch" für PHP.
So in der Art wie Self-HTML?
Sollte möglichst Deutsch sein!

???


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2002)

http://www.selfphp4.de/

bitter schön


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

danker schön


----------



## seraze (29. Januar 2002)

netscape 6 hat qualitäten, die zweite browserwahl direkt nach iexplore 6. und sagt nicht, dass ns6 nicht gut ist! das gilt für den 4.x ganz sicher, aber 6 kann genausoviel wie die anderen konkurenten (ein dickes LOL an opera, der schnellste und beschisstenste browser).

k-meleon, auch auf mozilla basis, hat auch seine qualitäten, zb. automatisches schließen von popups. und programmiert man eine homepage?? =))))))))




mfG

serazE


----------



## DerExo (29. Januar 2002)

@seraze

was würdest Du dann empfehlen, als "Komplettpaket"???

IE6 mit Outlook Express
oder
NS6 mit NS-Messenger (oder wie der heißt)

und zweite Frage... interpretiert der NS sämtliche
Codes (HTML, JavaScript, PHP usw.) wie der IE???

Kennst Du vielleicht nen Link wo es nen Vergleichstest
gibt???

Wenn Du mir alles beantworten kannst, werd ich Dich
in meine Gebete einschließen 

cu
phil


----------



## seraze (29. Januar 2002)

also, erstmal zu ie:

meiner meinung nach der beste browser, nicht so hartnäckig mit fehlern (ob das ein vorteil ist kann ich nicht sagen  ), schnell, übersichtlich, komfortabel. outlook = kannste erden (heißt soviel wie vergiss outlook, viel zu virenanfällig).

netscape 6:

die email option ist sehr gut, aber leider lahmt der brwoser n bisschen, d.h. langsamer als ie. wie gesagt email ist bei ns6 besser, browsen und homepages machen unter ie.

opera 6.x:

annehmbar, email = keine ahnung, speed ist auch gut, aber er hat eine sonderbare tabelleninterpretation. beispiel: ich gebe an, eine tabelle mit der höhe 50px, und einem rand von 1px. nun machen a) iexplore und b) netscape 6 die tabelle 50px hoch, mit dem rand, und opera macht daraus 52px, d.h. ein pixel für den rand unten und ein pixel für oben PLUS die 50px. und nun mach mal so eine gescheite große komplexe tabelle.... opera = kannst erden.

ich verwende alle 3, weil ich meine hp`s konform mache in der regel. iexplore ist erste wahl, aber installiert haben sollte man alle. opera ist bezüglich tabellen sogar bei sehr sonderhaften darstellungen einen lacher wert =)

mit php hab ich wenig erfahrung, aber bei html ist netscape sehr ähnlich wie iexplore. opera hat eigene interpretationen....
javascripts gingen bisher auch sowohl bei ie als auch bei ns6 zufriedenstellend gleich.

ausprobieren ist der weg zur lösung.

mfG

seraZe


----------



## DerExo (29. Januar 2002)

@seraze
danke erstmal für die ausführliche Review!!!

BTW -> Du hast die selben Gewohnheiten zu proggn,
viel mir auf, als ich eben auf Deine Site war!!
Notepad rulez *g* ..
Die Site gefällt mir übrigens ganz gut 

cu
phil


----------

